# Casting Practice Video on 7/10/11



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Carlos,

I like what you are doing. 

Couple of observations; even though you are using the ball it is hard to follow the path on most of the clips, i guess because of the clouds. On the vid at 2:30 you can track the ball. The path/arc looks good, the ball is moving nicely and does not fall out of the sky on the rollover. I like the way you are pausing _and_ keeping the ball moving, that gets the ball over the top and outside nicely.

On the clips from 7-3 I notice that you are getting the rod flatter on the turn. This is a good thing high swinging if you can pull it off without slamming into the ground on the turn.

Nicely done.

Tommy


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Tommy. Main thing I have been working on is the in/out swing of the cast. I did notice that on 7/3/11 I was not swinging it back hard enough, it did not quite die behind me, but I did have to turn slow to pull it around. On 7/10/11, it was definitely kicking around more, and I did not adjust my arms much coming around. Next step will be to get the rod flat and get my left up. Then, I will be working on being consistent with the cast. I am really starting to like this cast so far. Cloudy days are real hard to see the golf ball I have been practicing with. I think I am going to paint one a bright orange so it will be easier to detect during the cast. Thanks again!

Carlos


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

What rod/reel setup do you have and how many ounces were you casting? Can you post a pic of how you rigged the golfball and if any weight was added? I didn't think a golfball weighed that much and they're not hollow so you can't be adding weight?


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Espresso said:


> What rod/reel setup do you have and how many ounces were you casting? Can you post a pic of how you rigged the golfball and if any weight was added? I didn't think a golfball weighed that much and they're not hollow so you can't be adding weight?


First about my rod and reel. Rod is a Breakaway AAA Rod, the reel is a Abu Garcia 6500 Blue Yonder with a mono mag kit and ceramic bearings(Abec 5's). Ok, I have had several questions about the golf balls I am using. I have mainly used baseballs before and although it is a good aid, I never quite liked the way they would fly. They would catch to much air and if you did not have your mag set right or had a decent wind coming straight at you, like we do normally at our practice field, then you would break off and blow up the reel. So, I discussed with Will that I thought drilling out a golf ball and inserting a weight would probably work. I will even add pics as somewhat of a reference. 

Here is what you will need:

Bought some cheap golf balls from Academy, because I did not have any and did not want to dig around for some. I believe these Reloads were $6 from Academy for 1 dozen balls










Bought a set of shorty auger bits from Harbor Freight, the one I used to drill out the golf ball was 7/8" size. The weight was not loose and would fit snug in the ball.










Some JB Weld you can pick up just about anywhere.










The weight I am using is a 150 gram weight. I cut some of the lead off the end to make it lighter. Approximately just under 10 grams were cut off, making the weight around 140+ grams. Plus it would make the weight more or less flat on the end so after a bit of casting there would be no way the weight would come out the other end of the golf ball. And, it would sit the weight more inside of it.









Here is a pic of the hollowed out golf ball. The weight of the ball before drilling was 45.5 grams, after drilling the weight was 33.0 - 35.0 grams. Just depends on how much you drill out.









The weight is cut the golf ball is hollow, just mix some epoxy together and insert some into the ball. Make sure you use enough, what ever gets pushed out once the weight is inserted you just have to wipe off. Here is what you will end up with.










Let set overnight and they should be good to go. I tried using Gorilla Glue but it would not hold up. The glue would not cure, even after 2 days and the weight pulled out. The final weight of the golf ball with weight came out at 176.8 grams. A bit heavy but, oh well. If you want lighter just trim more weight off the end before you put the two together. Oh yeah, cheap scale from Harbor Freight was on sale for $11.99.










Anyways, hope this helps if you anyone wants a practice ball that flies pretty good. Closest thing so far to throwing an actual weight and still have a chance to retrieve it without having to walk all the way out to the weight. 

Carlos


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Carlos, not to take away from the other awesome info you have provided but I have to ask who was the music choice? That was great and would love to download it. Thanks!


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Carlos, not to take away from the other awesome info you have provided but I have to ask who was the music choice? That was great and would love to download it. Thanks!


No problem Cdog, music by The Used - Burning down the house.

Carlos


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Cool, Thanks!


----------

